# Maratus volans



## grayzone (Jun 9, 2012)

are these available in the hobby (at least here in the states?) im usually only fond of tarantulas, but this guy DEFINITELY strikes my interest.. along with the silver trap door (Cyphonisia sp. Silver Trapdoor )........... MUST HAVES if i can ever find em

---------- Post added 06-09-2012 at 01:36 PM ----------

i love how the pattern on em even LOOKS like a spider
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59431731@N05/5447126095/in/set-72157625910288895
see the carapace, the 8 legs, the chelicerae, and the palp design on its abdomen thingy? (i have no clue what to call it, ive immediately started a thread on it tho lol)


----------



## Clusterwhoops (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a real beauty! I see the spider design on his abdomen. What is the name of this species?

Never mind, I'm stupid, didn't even realize that the spider was named on the picture and in this thread already...

Maratus volans or peacock spider.


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 9, 2012)

He's on the cover of my ' Biology of Spiders' book by Rainer Foelix. 

It would be neat to find out if they are available.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 9, 2012)

there sure are some cool spiders out there... wish they looked like this, but got the size of T. blondi lol


----------



## Curious jay (Jun 10, 2012)

grayzone said:


> there sure are some cool spiders out there... wish they looked like this, but got the size of T. blondi lol


Being that they're jumping spiders I'm guessing they're short lived and if they are available will be highly priced due to the colourations/demand from jumper collectors.

Also their from Australia? Dunno what there export laws are on non venomous exotics are but if it's anything like the venomous exports I very much doubt their in the hobby.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 10, 2012)

Goog luck getting these to the states. I just came to australia 2 weeks ago. I have been looking for these and have yet to find them.... could be because we are going into winter here. check this site out for more species of maratus. There are many nice looking species 


http://www.arachne.org.au/01_cms/details.asp?ID=2335


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes they are awesome. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GgAbyYDFeg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow!!!! What awesome pictures on the link and a great video. Thanks. It would be nice to get them into the hobby in the USA. They would really be popular. Ron


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes they would be. A very cool species. Bad thing is everyone would be after males lol.





oldmanofthesea said:


> Wow!!!! What awesome pictures on the link and a great video. Thanks. It would be nice to get them into the hobby in the USA. They would really be popular. Ron


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Yes they would be. A very cool species. Bad thing is everyone would be after males lol.


 Males are DEFINITELY unique... i could see your post a great possibility. I would love to have these guys, but they are TINY
 Amazing vid John.. never even had a chance to you tube it.. been kind of a busy weekend. Thanks for the link, I THINK LOL... now i just want em more..
They have a cool little mating dance.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Males are DEFINITELY unique... i could see your post a great possibility. I would love to have these guys, but they are TINY
> Amazing vid John.. never even had a chance to you tube it.. been kind of a busy weekend. Thanks for the link, I THINK LOL... now i just want em more..
> They have a cool little mating dance.


Their is a long list of amazing spiders in AU. Have you seen the green morph of _Hoggicosa bicolor_ ? My god I want. http://tinyurl.com/7llm9jb


----------



## josh_r (Jun 12, 2012)

Hoggicosa is an amazing genus. Not only are many of them very colorful, but many of them actually make a real trapdoor on their burrows... ya know, the manhole cover with a hinge hahahaha! I am hoping to make it out west of where I am to catch some hoggicosa

This link shows a pic of a hoggicosa with a trapdoor

http://ednieuw.home.xs4all.nl/australian/Lycosidae/Lycosidae.html


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Their is a long list of amazing spiders in AU. Have you seen the green morph of _Hoggicosa bicolor_ ? My god I want. http://tinyurl.com/7llm9jb





josh_r said:


> Hoggicosa is an amazing genus. Not only are many of them very colorful, but many of them actually make a real trapdoor on their burrows... ya know, the manhole cover with a hinge hahahaha! I am hoping to make it out west of where I am to catch some hoggicosa
> 
> This link shows a pic of a hoggicosa with a trapdoor
> 
> http://ednieuw.home.xs4all.nl/australian/Lycosidae/Lycosidae.html


DAMN those are BOTH some cool lookin spiders... 
josh did you see the Lycosa godeffroyi in the link you posted... LOOK AT ITS FREAKIN EYES... looks like a drawing of zombie eyes or somethin


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a good link, one of my bookmarks


----------



## josh_r (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah its eyes look wicked! I am definitely going to try my luck at some of those hoggicosa while I'm here. I have just been invited on a tarantula/other invert hunt in northern queensland in a month or so. I should have some nice pics soon


----------



## grayzone (Jun 15, 2012)

id like to check out the pics of your findings josh. if you post pics in a thread try to remember to PM me a link.


----------

